# sore tail



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

So I just picked jersey up from the kennel. He's five monthes now!!! The kennel we put him in was very responsible and extremely sanitary. But when I got him back after 11 days, we found he had a few minor hot spots that just looked like shaved fur. I'm not concerned about them because he hasn't touched them since he came home. My real concern is his tail. It is very red and sore looking and he keeps licking at it. The puppy mill docked it badly in the first place but it never bothered him and was only pink, not red. 

What can I do to help it heal without help from the vet? The bills are getting way to high aand we really can't afford this many vet visits. Ill try to get a picture of it up sometime.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Could he have chewed it while boarding? 

I'd not let him bug it, leash him to you if you have to, but stop him fully. You could also put bitter apple on it, some dogs loath it. When sleeping or leaving him, I'd put one of the collars on to stop chewing. 

I know some vets bandage a hurt tail, I'd call around and look for advise on it.

It could be quite bad if he keeps angering it. The more he bugs it the more it'll hurt, and then he'll bug it more because it does, and it'll just go round and round lol. Some dogs can be so persistent they'll start it bleeding. And the worst it gets the longer it'll take to heal, and tail injures in general can be hell. Hope he leaves it alone, try uping his walks and play times to keep him occupied. 

Good luck.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i agree keep him away from it. i take it he is docked like a cocker realy short? my two eldist are docked like the poodle and i have never had a problem with them. 

i wouldnt want to bandege it as i would rather the air got to it, thing heal better when they have air around them. 

i would advise giving him a bath and cleaning it, just incase it may have been agravated by any cleaning products at the kennels(not saying anything bad against them but like humans dogs can react to ingreadients in cleaning products) it also means you know it is clean, go over it with some salt water just to be sure then leave it alone. 

bitter apple is a good deterent but i advise giving them a tast of it before you use it so the full impression of it, that way they wont go neer the aria.

a buster collar is a good plan if he is on his own. 

is their anywhere els on his body that is red. or have his wee hot spots changed in any way since you got him home.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks. He was definitely chewing it during boarding and nothing has changed since we bought him home, it was only two days ago so i guess its a little to early to tell. I posted pictures in the gallery if it helps. The kennel guy, who i can tell feels bad about not noticing, told us to put neosporin or basetracine on it which I'm doing. Ill do some more research. I'll try the bitter apple as soon as possible too. How long do you think I should give it to see if it gets worse or take him to the vet?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have edited the first post in this thread to add photos. 


that really does look soar. get a pen or marker and draw a line around the tail about an inch away from where the tail changes from red to normal(do you understand what i mean) the reason is so you know that what ever it is isn't moving down the tail, if it does i would go strate to your vet. 

to be honest i would want to go now(i am not one for running to the vet i like to wait and see what happens) this is something i would want a professional opinion on but i understand where you are coming from regarding the expense of vets. do you have insurance for Jersey. 


the hot spot looks a little like an insect bite. we to me anyway


is the tail dry or wet, ie do you thing it is weeping a little or scabbing over. is it bleeding at all. 

the thing about the tail is if you have something that is wrong with the tail and is moving down to the base of the tail you can end up with problems in the spine if not cause early enough. 

i am really not trying to scare you just wanting you to be awair of possible problems. 

it could we be a boredom thing or a stress thing where she has just chewed on his tail, and it will heal in time. but defo give it a clean mark it and keep him away from it. even wash his bedding or change it over to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its dry so I think it's scabbing but he does lick at it. I am keeping him away from it and I'm going to give him a bath tomorrow and continue with the neosporin. I'll try to get bitter apple tomorrow if I can too. He isn't touching the hot spot and the picture makes it look worse than it is so I won't worry about that. Thanks for your help. If it gets worse in about a week I'll take him to the vet, but unfortunately my dad is really mad about it so I want to do what I can before going to the vet. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------

